# Legacy thin stock follower-this stock support



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello,

I am looking for the guides that came with Legacy ornamental mills.
One was considered the Follower that mounted right on the router carriage, for narrow mouldings
Now that I found the Rotary table I was looking for I am looking for the Thin-Stock follower and Thin Stock Support.

I know selling parts from units is not always easy but I bought my LOM 1200 to further my business opportunities and need to move forward.
Does anyone have these items for sale or has anyone made after market parts for them? I did see an idea on the "Turn Around" site. But I want the 
real thing. this is not a part I can get through Legacy. I've tried. 
The one is mounted on a center aluminum channel with a center find tape measure on it and 
was a narrow parts support that mounted to that. Can anyone help me?

Kind regards,

Tim of ZWW&S


----------

